

McDonald's Staff Denies Physical Altercation With Steve Mann  - dtparr
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/07/18/mcdonalds-staff-denies-physical-altercation-with-cyborg-scientist/

======
warmfuzzykitten
There's a shocker. Employees lied about altercation. Stop the presses!

It would have helped if Mann hadn't blocked out the faces of the "perps". They
deserve no anonymity.

------
jonhendry
"Now go away or we shall taunt you a second time." - McDonald's France.

------
mdonahoe
Uh, he has it on camera.

